# Doflamingo vs Marco



## Vengeance (Jul 24, 2013)

How strong is Doflamingo really, is he able to take down Marco?
Location: A bigger island
Distance: 50m
Both bloodthirsty


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 24, 2013)

I still hold the opinion that Dofla > Marco
I feel like 99% of the OL lost hope of Dofla'a strength, but you all will be corrected once he goes all out.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 24, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> I still hold the opinion that Dofla > Marco
> I feel like 99% of the OL lost hope of Dofla'a strength, but you all will be corrected once he goes all out.



I also have quite high expectations, he should be evenly matched with Marco imo


----------



## Kid (Jul 24, 2013)

Dofla ~ Marco

or Marco wins high diff


----------



## blueframe01 (Jul 24, 2013)

accidently voted for Dofla 

Looking at the 2 scenes where Dofla was confronted by an Admiral, I really doubt he's anywhere strong enough to go toe to toe with them. Marco in the other hand was dead even against Kizaru, without sustaining a single injury until Onigumo blindsided him. Marco would win this, and i doubt he'll need anything more than hard difficulty to beat Dofla.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 24, 2013)

I really don't see Doflamingo being Marco level. He can't tango with the best.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Jul 24, 2013)

In my opinion I think Dofla is to Marco what Marco is to the admirals not exactly their level but close enough too give them a good fight so with that in mind Marco high diff.


----------



## Rob (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco Mid diffs. 

Maybe High.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 24, 2013)

Joker will almost die just by being in the Crossfire of Fujitora and only be saved when the Dwarves appear and Akainu gives Fuji new orders. Marco would defend himself from a Fujitora who is not holding back.



oOLawlietOo said:


> I still hold the opinion that Dofla > Marco
> I feel like 99% of the OL lost hope of Dofla'a strength, but you all will be corrected once he goes all out.



Dofla has to lose this arc, or at least lose most of what he has built, and you think he is going to look better? No, he has been put in his place multiple times already and it's only going to look worse for him once Law&Luffy get a serious crack at him.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 24, 2013)

Him losing this arc does not mean he's weaker than Marco.
If we're going to use your logic Ryuk, then Marco is 100% weaker than Dofla cuz he was put in his place multiple times during MF and he lost the war. 

Now, that's not my own personal opinion, I'm just going by your logic, if you want my personal opinion. I'd say a fight between Marco and Dofla can go either way extreme difficulty for whoever wins, but I'll give the benefit of the doubt to Doflamingo. So far,  Marco only showed that he can block and kick, while Dofla showed that he has some serious offense on his side, his ability is pretty dangerous. he can cut from a distance, that's just his basic ability, we have no idea what else he can do. Same can go for Marco to be honest, but like I said, I'll give the benefit of the doubt to Doflamingo. The dude is a badass and he'll show it to all of you who lost hope soon.


----------



## tanman (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco has had serious feats that pit him against admirals. 
Doflamingo has backed off against admirals. For me, that's all we have to go on.

I never thought Doflamingo was stronger than or equal to Marco, even before this arc. However, I do believe that Doflamingo is stronger than Jozu for the same reasons I believe Law is stronger than Vergo (deadly DF attacks don't catch serious combatants who are stronger than the user "off guard"). I'm actually of the opinion that Law and Doflamingo are both being frequently underestimated. Luffy's the one whose going to need plot and a power-up. Unless it turns out that the Strawhats were goofing up and seriously holding back (until the finishing blow) on both Punk Hazard and Fishman Island. Don't see why Oda would do that other than for dramatic effect.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco is the right hand man of the World's Strongest Man
was compared to the other Yonkou by the Gorosei
& clashed with every admiral during the war being damn near untouchable & portrayed gaining the edge on Kizaru

I'd give it to him a strong mid-diff.


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 24, 2013)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Him losing this arc does not mean he's weaker than Marco.
> If we're going to use your logic Ryuk, then Marco is 100% weaker than Dofla cuz he was put in his place multiple times during MF and he lost the war.



By some of the strongest characters in the series. What kind of comparison is that? And the only detrimental scene for Marco are not doing too much against Akainu on-panel.



> Now, that's not my own personal opinion,* I'm just going by your logic,* if you want my personal opinion. I'd say a fight between Marco and Dofla can go either way extreme difficulty for whoever wins, but I'll give the benefit of the doubt to Doflamingo. So far,  Marco only showed that he can block and kick, while Dofla showed that he has some serious offense on his side, his ability is pretty dangerous. he can cut from a distance, that's just his basic ability, we have no idea what else he can do. Same can go for Marco to be honest, but like I said, I'll give the benefit of the doubt to Doflamingo. The dude is a badass and he'll show it to all of you who lost hope soon.



No you made up some obtuse logic that has no connection to what I said.  Why are typing a wikipedia entry for me? 

You're saying the more we see of Joker the more impressive he will seem. When most likely we'll see that he is closer to Law&Luffy than he is to Marco&Admirals. Joker will be shown to be more vulnerable once his powers are fully disclosed to us since after they are explained we'll see Law&/or Luffy defend and counter them. Marco will only look better when he has the spotlight in an arc instead of the support character he was during MF. Even getting his ass kicked by Teach is a better feat than failing to kill two SN with your impressive abilities. 

Joker's portrayal and hype was always overstated. He was never treated like a Sub-Yonkou pirate and now that he has actual feats and been put into situations that don't make him look good you're saying people lost hope @_@? No this is people seeing the real Doflamingo after hyping him for 8+ years and coming to the realization he was never intended to be who they thought he was.


----------



## The Undying (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco's Devil Fruit makes him extremely difficult to kill. I don't see Doflamingo winning this, but I'm perfectly willing to admit that it could be a close fight.


----------



## RF (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco wins with room to spare.


----------



## Quuon (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco, mid-high diff.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 24, 2013)

I see Doflamingo as in limbo between top and high tier.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco mid diff.


----------



## trance (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco mid-high difficulty. Marco confronted all three Admirals (individually) while DD chose not to confront one. Depending on what he shows in Dressrosa, things may change.


----------



## Lord Melkor (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco has strong portrayal against the Admirals, Doflamingo doesn`t. Answer is easy for me.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 24, 2013)

MF Macro vs. current DD =  Marco with high difficulty 

Current Macro vs. Current DD =  Marco with mid difficulty... Most of Macro's battle in the war is off panel and people honestly believe that all he can do is "Kick". When we see the WB pirates again, we'll most likely see Macro of the Phoenix doing some jaw dropping shit.


----------



## Slenderman (Jul 24, 2013)

Marco mid-high diff. Marco was able to engage all admirals. Doflamingo instead ran away from an admiral instead of choosing to fight one.


----------



## White (Jul 24, 2013)

He cant take Jozu, he aint managing Marco.


----------



## savior2005 (Jul 24, 2013)

i put marco=fujitora and fujitora>>> doflamingo
marco>>> doflamingo


----------



## Shinji (Jul 25, 2013)

Marco as of right now simply based on feats at Marineford, however I wouldn't be so quick to count out Doffy. Once this arc is completed and he shows his true skills than I feel like alot of people will be changing their tunes. 

I am still questioning Marcos offensive capabilities he really doesn't have anything of impressive nature.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 25, 2013)

I don't understand why people think Marco could win this with mid difficulty. Doflamingo has performed impressive offensive feats while Marco hasn't. All he did was kicking and a cutting attack that was barely effective.
Doflamingo cut Oars leg like it was nothing. Could Marco beat Oars with 1 strike? I highly doubt it.
He beat Smoker with low difficulty, someone strong enough to give another Shichibukai higher trouble.
He cut the meteorite. I doubt Marco would be able to stop or tank it.
All this is more impressive than anything Marco has shown as offensive. Sure Marco is strong, but his strength is mainly his defensive.
People underrate Doflamingo imo, he is on Yonkou First Mate level in my eyes. Sure, he avoids fighting an admiral because he knows they are still above him, but that doesn't mean he's weaker than Marco.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 25, 2013)

Doflamingo cut the leg of a barely conscience Oars Jr.....something even current Zoro could probably do.
He beat Smoker an m3 level fighter low-diff..............ok
He cut the meteorite........yea after Law, an m3 level fighter, cut it first.
Cutting/Slicing is general going to be more lethal than a kick of course...doesn't mean every swordsman tops Marco offensively.  That's wear haki come in......& Marco tops Dofla CoA haki wise.

going by this whole sub-par offense thing.....I guess people think Law, Zoro, & Ace can contend with Marco, since their offense is so amazing compared to his....while underrating the haki feat of casually sending admirals flying through physical strength alone with out going all out.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 25, 2013)

8Bit said:


> Doflamingo cut the leg of a barely conscience Oars Jr.....something even current Zoro could probably do.
> He beat Smoker an m3 level fighter low-diff..............ok
> He cut the meteorite........yea after Law, an m3 level fighter, cut it first.
> 
> going by this whole sub-par offense thing.....I guess people think Law & Ace can beat or contend with Marco, since their offense is so amazing compared to his....while underrating the feat of casually sending admirals flying through physical strength alone with out going all out.



The thing is, sending people flying is all Marco has shown
I think even current Luffy would send Kizaru flying if the latter doens't dodge the attack


----------



## White (Jul 25, 2013)

Whats your point? Just because shit doesnt blow up when Marco attacks doesnt mean that there isnt power behind his moves. By that logic, even people like Moriah would stomp the shit out of him.


----------



## RF (Jul 25, 2013)

Marco broke through Kizaru's guard and sent him flying. While being casual.

Yeah.........


----------



## Bitty (Jul 25, 2013)

Roronoa Trollo said:


> The thing is, sending people flying is all Marco has shown
> I think even current Luffy would send Kizaru flying if the latter doens't dodge the attack



Kizaru had his hands up blocking the kick.
Marco broke through an admiral's guard with just physical strength, getting pass his logia intag & haki & sending him flying hundreds of meters out the air at an insane speed.

Yes, Kizaru was unfazed for the most part, but Marco wasn't going all out.  Just an attack meant to stop him from attacking WB.


----------



## White (Jul 25, 2013)

If Kizaru didnt dodge the attack, an attack from current Luffy simply wouldnt affect him if he cant break his Haki.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 25, 2013)

Sure there is power behind his moves, but it is was not enough to really harm Kizaru.
I am not argueing that Marco is weak guys, I just mean that he lacks offensive power compared to other Top Tiers. Don't you agree there?
Both Marco and DD are low Top Tiers imo.


----------



## White (Jul 25, 2013)

You can say that, but Marco didnt take any damage in their skirmish either. Quite honestly Marco confronting Admirals on multiple occasions should be enough for you to say that he is a LOT stronger than someone like Doflamingo, who has been toyed with by Fujitora and has run way with his tail between his legs when facing Aokiji.

And if that isnt enough to convince just look at their feats. Doflamingo held Jozu for a good few minutes and was unable to do jackshit against him, Aokiji had a split second opening against him and Jozu lost his arm. Dofla isnt even close to breaching a gap like that.


----------



## trance (Jul 25, 2013)

savior2005 said:


> i put marco=fujitora and fujitora>>> doflamingo
> marco>>> doflamingo



DD's a good bit weaker than an Admiral but not to the point he gets fodderized.


----------



## Ajin (Jul 25, 2013)

Snarl said:
			
		

> has run way with his tail between his legs when facing Aokiji.



Lie. Doflamingo tried to kill Smoker on Aokiji eyes, and when Aokiji froze him, he ease broke ice and left with smile on face. He don't need fight with admiral, so he left. What do you think he should do? Even yonkou don't fight with admiral for no reason.



			
				Snarl said:
			
		

> And if that isnt enough to convince just look at their feats. Doflamingo held Jozu for a good few minutes and was unable to do jackshit against him, Aokiji had a split second opening against him and Jozu lost his arm. Dofla isnt even close to breaching a gap like that.



Another lie. Doflamingo held Jozu for maybe one minute, and all this time he talking with Crocodile. He wasn't going to even fight with Jozu, he just stop him from attacking on Crocodile.


----------



## White (Jul 25, 2013)

Ziomek said:


> Nope, he wasn't . He was afraid only of Kaido when he talk with Law.





Right there. If youre going to debate at least get the damn facts straight.



>



I dont know whats up with that emote. Doflamingo has been shown to smile in almost every situation hes been in, and in every single battle hes taken part. Thats his personality. Its no different than the likes of Luffy challenging Whitebeard in MF.



> So, when Doflamingo has moment to cut falling meteor, and he do it with some little problem, for many people he is weak.
> 
> And when Aokiji can not freeze Doflamingo, he just "did not have enough time". Yes, of course.



Now you're contradicting yourself. Weve seen Doflamingo visibly frightened when an Admiral releases something that isnt the bare minimum. So obviously the attack Aokiji used was the absolute bare minimum. Reread PH. Even strong attacks require preparation that much is common sense. On top of that Smoker was in the vicinity. If Aokiji went serious Smoker would have easily died in the crossfire with the state he was in. So why dont you give me one good reason why Aokiji wouldnt use the bare minimum against him? All he wanted to do was stop him.



> So why Doflamingo would run away? You're contradicting yourself.



Because Aokiji would have killed him or seriously injured him if he continued fighting? Just because Aokiji would rather avoid killing Doflamingo doesnt mean that he wouldnt if it came to it. 



> He don't give a shit about war.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Let'em get away! That'll make the aftermath more interesting!"



Right.. because there would be no benefit in Doflamingo appeasing as strong and corrupt a body as the world government when he is involved in some of the worst crimes in One Piece. Crocodile also wanted to take Whitebeards head, but i have enough common sense to take statements like that with a grain of salt.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

8Bit said:


> Marco is the right hand man of the World's Strongest Man
> was compared to the other Yonkou by the Gorosei
> & clashed with every admiral during the war being damn near untouchable & portrayed gaining the edge on Kizaru
> 
> I'd give it to him a strong mid-diff.



When did he gained the edge over kizaru?  he kicked kiz and kizaru wasn't fazed. Vista was able to stalemate mihawk for a bit doesn't mean that he will push mihawk hard. Jozu bloodying aokiji lip is more impressive. Kizaru beats marco high diff.

Ot: marco wins high diff


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

8Bit said:


> Doflamingo cut the leg of a barely conscience Oars Jr.....something even current Zoro could probably do.
> He beat Smoker an m3 level fighter low-diff..............ok
> He cut the meteorite........yea after Law, an m3 level fighter, cut it first.
> Cutting/Slicing is general going to be more lethal than a kick of course...doesn't mean every swordsman tops Marco offensively.  That's wear haki come in......& Marco tops Dofla CoA haki wise.
> ...





Sakazuki said:


> Marco broke through Kizaru's guard and sent him flying. While being casual.
> 
> Yeah.........



Marco being casual is false. Why wouldn't he be using all his strength when facing someone stronger than him. I'm sure that he put his all when he kicked aokiji and kizaru. It wasn't as powerful as the one he gave akainu because he used his talons but I think that he still used all of his strength when he kicked aokiji and kizaru.


----------



## RF (Jul 25, 2013)

> I'm sure that he put his all when he kicked aokiji and kizaru



This doesn't make sense. At all.

That's like saying Akainu went all-out against Whitebeard in their first skirmish because Whitebeard is stronger than him.


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 25, 2013)

No, it's just that both sides have to be consistent in acknowledging one thing or the other.

If one is gonna say that there is no reason Kizaru would hold back against attacking WB and "taking the head", then they should also acknowledge that Marco wouldn't have held back fighting against Kizaru and preventing him from "taking the head". 

If they say that Marco was being casual, then they should acknowledge the same for Borsalino. 

Not saying anyone here is infringing on committing such double standards, but neither thing should be overlooked (It's the same as how in another thread, people exaggerated Mihawk's effort at attacking WB, while they made it sound as if Jozu took it casually, saying things like, "Mihawk wouldn't use anything but his strongest slashes against WB", but also saying that Jozu "tanked it like nothing". The only times when such variables are not held true in comparisons are in the differences of outcome when Jozu blindsided Kuzan, and when Kuzan did the same to Jozu, who was in an admittedly less worrying position). 


OT: Marco takes Doflamingo down High Diff. Marco isn't pushing a Colored Trio Admiral to his limits, but t's pretty clear now that Doflamingo isn't competition for said Admirals either. As others have said, the differences lie upon their interactions with the Admirals. Doflamingo has either avoided a fight with one, or sweats when confronting one in real time battle. We've seen no such drawbacks in confidence from Marco, who willingly, and without hesitation, engages Admirals in battles, which shows that it is within his capacity to clash with, and fight against an Admiral for an extended period of time, which is something Doflamingo has not shown the capabilities of doing so (whether he can or not, remains to be seen, and I still have my judgment reserved for whether he is stronger, as strong as, or weaker than Jozu) whereas Marco has done so in canon, and does a pretty amazing job at holding his own against an Admiral too.

I can see Doflamingo outsmarting him at certain aspects of close tactical combat, if it comes to that. Doflamingo is definitely a more intelligent person, and his assets as a well rounded and influential figure comes from said intelligence, resources, and cleverness. 

However, Marco's raw power, physical strength, and offensive output gives him the clear W against Doflamingo, and no intellectual brilliance on Doffy's part is going to give him a way to push this fight to extreme difficulty, let alone pull off a win.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

Spot on Luke. 

Luke answered for me and yes akainu went all out in his first skirmish against WB. It wouldn't make sense if he didn't go all out against him.


----------



## RF (Jul 25, 2013)

> akainu went all out in his first skirmish against WB. It wouldn't make sense if he didn't go all out against him.



Whitebeard was casual, and so was Akainu. What's there hard to grasp ?


----------



## Beckman (Jul 25, 2013)

Urouge said:


> Spot on Luke.
> 
> Luke answered for me and yes akainu went* all out* in his first skirmish against WB. It wouldn't make sense if he didn't go all out against him.



Nah. They didn't hold back, but that's not the same as going all out. Going all out should be throwing out the strongest you have. None of Marcos attacks where named, which should hint that it wasn't his strongest attacks. As for Akainu he should atleast have a move comparable to Entei. Never used anything like that in his first clash with WB. Meigou might be his best tho.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

So kizaru went all out against WB but Akainu who's always bloodlusted didn't go all out? He's not stupid he knows that he won't be able to beat the wsm if he didn't go all out.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

Benn Beckman said:


> Nah. They didn't hold back, but that's not the same as going all out. Going all out should be throwing out the strongest you have. None of Marcos attacks where named, which should hint that it wasn't his strongest attacks. As for Akainu he should atleast have a move comparable to Entei. Never used anything like that against WB.



Yeah that's what I meant they didn't hold back. You can say the same for all of the top tiers and high high tiers tbh. None of them used their ultimate attack It's not to say that they were casual. Akainu would never be casual when facing someone like WB


----------



## RF (Jul 25, 2013)

Kizaru never went all-out. Being serious is completely different from going all-out.

Luffy and Lucci are a clear example of a person going all-out. Using each and every ability, punching as hard as they can, moving as fast as possible, etcetera etcetera ....

If you think we saw the best Akainu could do in a brief skirmish, instead of the battle when Luffy has to face him, then I'm not willing to lead this debate any further.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 25, 2013)

Urouge said:


> When did he gained the edge over kizaru?  he kicked kiz and kizaru wasn't fazed. Vista was able to stalemate mihawk for a bit doesn't mean that he will push mihawk hard. Jozu bloodying aokiji lip is more impressive. Kizaru beats marco high diff.
> 
> Ot: marco wins high diff



He gained a small edge in their first exchange.
Kizaru fired his attack,  Marco took it no problem then proceeded to break through Kizaru's guard & send him flying. 
Yea Kizaru was unfazed, but Marco was too only difference is Marco actually connected with his attack & his momentary goal was complete.  It's not about the damage done, but how the clash went down. If you honestly believe Marco can give Kizaru high diff then It's not that far fetched to think Marco can gain the slight edge in a simple exchange.

Jozu caught Aojiki off guard & got a free hit in.....Marco vs kizaru was a direct confrontation
Vista couldn't break Mihawks guard or find an opening...only exchange.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

Kizaru marco akainu and WB were not casual. Not going all out didn't mean that they were casual. They might not have used their best move but they definitely used all their stenght. It's a war not a friendly skirmish


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

8Bit said:


> He gained a small edge in their first exchange.
> Kizaru fired his attack,  Marco took it no problem then proceeded to break through Kizaru's guard & sent him flying
> Yea Kizaru was unfazed, but Marco was too only difference is Marco actually connected with his attack & his momentary goal was complete.  It's not about the damage done, but how the clash went down. If you honestly believe Marco can give Kizaru high diff then It's not that far fetched to think Marco can gain the slight edge in a simple exchange.
> 
> ...



He did well kicking him but I disagree with rest. If he had really Brock his guard kizaru would have been hurt or fazed he was neither. Kizaru blocked it its just that marco was on top of him so its normal for him to be sent flying. Anyone on his position would have been sent flying.


----------



## RF (Jul 25, 2013)

They did *not* use all of their strength. The clashes between those characters were brief. Did Luffy and Lucci use all of their strength from the get go ?

No, they did not.

They were exchanging weaker attacks, and it was not until later on in the fight that both fighters started landing devastating blows, aka, using all of their strength.


----------



## Harard (Jul 25, 2013)

Roronoa Trollo said:


> Sure there is power behind his moves, but it is was not enough to really harm Kizaru.
> *I am not argueing that Marco is weak guys, I just mean that he lacks offensive power compared to other Top Tiers. Don't you agree there?*
> Both Marco and DD are low Top Tiers imo.



No, I don't agree. Just because we haven't seen Marco destroying buildings with a kick like Kizaru has, doesn't mean he can't do it as well.


----------



## Harard (Jul 25, 2013)

Also, I do believe Marco went all out against Kizaru, just like I believe Kizaru went all out against Marco as well. I believe Oda was simply holding back their destructive capability for later on in the story instead.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> They did *not* use all of their strength. The clashes between those characters were brief. Did Luffy and Lucci use all of their strength from the get go ?
> 
> No, they did not.
> 
> They were exchanging weaker attacks, and it was not until later on in the fight that both fighters started landing devastating blows, aka, using all of their strength.



Of course put all if his strength from the beginning. Just because he didn't statrt with a net Gatling t doesn't mean that he didn't go all out. Luffy used all of his strength against luck. you've got a case with luffy but not with luffy. He knew how strong he was and what would happen to his crew of he was defeated. He didn't have the luxury to mess like he did with foxy and cc. The guy he was facing was equal if not a bit stronger than him


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 25, 2013)

Looking calm and casual does not mean you're not using your full strength. People are mixing strength with fighting style and personality. Do I really have to list some characters in both one piece and other mangas that look calm and casual all the time, yet they are using their full strength?


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

Harard said:


> Also, I do believe Marco went all out against Kizaru, just like I believe Kizaru went all out against Marco as well. I believe Oda was simply holding back their destructive capability for later on in the story instead.



This 

They had no reason to hold back. They put their attacks but just didnt use their ultimate techniques because of the fodders on both sides


----------



## RF (Jul 25, 2013)

So let me get this straight. 

You claimed Marco used all of his strength against Kizaru and Aokiji.

He got a clean hit on Aokiji, and barely managed to do _anything_ to him, thus a hit from a Marco using all of his strength can't even scratch an admiral.

Makes sense.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

The gap between dofla and marco is nearly as big as the one between marco and the admirals. Marco wins high diff against dofla. Dofla is closer to jozu.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> So let me get this straight.
> 
> You claimed Marco used all of his strength against Kizaru and Aokiji.
> 
> ...



How do you know that it didn't do anything? Luffy punched lucci many times and their was no visible wound. It doesn't mean that he wasn't affected. Jozu who is weaker was able to give him a bloody lip and let's not forget that marco broke the sword first.


Edit: I'm on my way somewhere this debate is over for me. I know that you won't be convinced so ill leave it there. You can still believe that they were all casual.


----------



## MayuriKurotsuchisaNazi (Jul 25, 2013)

Marco clearly was not pushed to his limits in his individual skirmishes with the Admirals.

Unless, of course, the first mate of the world's strongest man is just barely a top tier. And he's actually solidly in top tier, just below the Admirals.


----------



## Harard (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm not buying it. I think Marco is closer to the admirals than Dofla is to Marco. I love me some Dofla, but I never once believe that he was one of the very top fighters out there. 

And I know many doubt Marco is a top level fighter, but I'll take the Gorosei's hype and Marco's small feat against Kizaru in MF over what anybody here say.


----------



## RF (Jul 25, 2013)

> How do you know that it didn't do anything?



Aokiji didn't have a scracth by the end of the war, or afterwards.

He'd _at least_ be in bandages, or bloodied up if Marco got a _clean_ hit on him while using_ all of his strength_.


----------



## Bitty (Jul 25, 2013)

Urouge said:


> He did well kicking him but I disagree with rest. If he had really Brock his guard kizaru would have been hurt or fazed he was neither. Kizaru blocked it its just that marco was on top of him so its normal for him to be sent flying. Anyone on his position would have been sent flying.



If Marco didn't break through Kizaru's guard, Kizaru would have just blocked him the entire time or  his kick would have just went straight through cause his haki wasn't strong enough.
You can break through someone's guard & not faze them depending on the circumstance.


Marco being on top? what kind argument is that? what basis? why didn't he just stop himself before he hit the ground?  Kizaru blocked the kick & Marco broke through his guard. Kizaru wasn't just sent flying to the ground at an extreme speed because gravity was working against him......something had to get pass his haki first.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 25, 2013)

Sakazuki said:


> Aokiji didn't have a scracth by the end of the war, or afterwards.
> 
> He'd _at least_ be in bandages, or bloodied up if Marco got a _clean_ hit on him while using_ all of his strength_.



This my last post here


He got kicked in the torso or the stomach. You would have something to stand on if he hit his face. Oda won't go out of his way to show that he had a bruise in the area he got.

He got a bloody lip from a brilliant punk. I doubt that marco packs way less power than jozu. The only difference between the two is that jozu hit aokijis face


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 26, 2013)

I don't think any of the Top Tiers in Marineford went all out, or at least held back some aspects of their full capacity even until the end. 

For example, despite getting Ace rescued and his men fallen back, WB did go all out, but he was hardly at full condition by that time to be able to make use of the full offensive power he usually is capable of discharging, and thus he was restricted in this aspect.

The Admirals were restricted in the sense that their men were all around them, so AoE & DC weren't used at anywhere near full capacity. 

But neither Kizaru or Marco were really serious, that is what I'd like to think.


----------



## jNdee~ (Jul 26, 2013)

I disagree, Marco had the reason to be serious (WB, Ace).


----------



## Zorofangirl24 (Jul 26, 2013)

Marco has way lower firepower than Doflamingo, this fight would be a stalemate


----------



## trance (Jul 26, 2013)

Zorofangirl24 said:


> *Marco has way lower firepower than Doflamingo*, this fight would be a stalemate





Zoro has way lower firepower than Enel but Enel still gets destroyed. Firepower =/= strength.


----------



## Halcyon (Jul 27, 2013)

Trance said:


> Zoro has way lower firepower than Enel but Enel still gets destroyed. Firepower =/= strength.


Props to you for putting it in terms he can understand.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 27, 2013)

Lower? What firepower has Flamingo shown?


----------



## Shinji (Jul 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Lower? What firepower has Flamingo shown?



ask Smoker


----------



## Pyro (Jul 27, 2013)

I'd give this to Dofla with high difficulty, but I feel my opinion on Doflamingo has been discredited as bias in this forum. Oh well, I'm still sticking with it. It's either that or a close match. No way Marco takes this easily or anything close.


----------



## trance (Jul 27, 2013)

Eminem said:


> Lower? What firepower has Flamingo shown?



He cut that meteor apart fairly easily.


----------



## B Rabbit (Jul 27, 2013)

Yeah but the meteor itself wasn't that big. More of a speed feat.


----------



## RF (Jul 27, 2013)

Marco kicked through an admiral's block.

He'd smash that meteor into bits and pieces.


----------



## Urouge (Jul 27, 2013)

Marco and jozu would both be able to destroy the meteor. Vista would be able to cut aswell


----------



## Ryuksgelus (Jul 27, 2013)

I can never picture the fight people think Joker can give Admirals and Marco. Really think his haki can bypass the blueflames or an Admirals intangibility. In their case I doubt he could cut through their muscle anyway. That is if he could catch any of the four to begin with. Akainu and Aokiji just burn and freeze the strings and in the latter case him too.

Admirals unload attacks Joker has zero chance of defending against or evading and Marco flies to his face and shatters his skull. Wires doing less than Kizaru's laser barrage. If they were on a bigger island nothing stops Fujitora from spamming Meteors or even just accelerating other objects similar to Shiki.


----------



## Lawliet (Jul 27, 2013)

The Doflamingo underestimation in this forum is just too much. That's all I have to say.


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 27, 2013)

Battousai said:


> I disagree, Marco had the reason to be serious (WB, Ace).



I was referring to Marco & Kizaru in their short clash. 

Tbh, I should have just worded it differently.

Let's just said they all held a lot back.


----------



## Harard (Jul 27, 2013)

Like I said, it's not like they actually held back, we just didn't get to see what they're fully capable off. I'm sure both Kiz and Marco are capable of doing a lot more than what we got to see in the war. Oda is simply holding it as a surprise.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 27, 2013)

Marco mid diff at most, WBs right hand and veteran pirate with over 2 decades _top level _experience.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Jul 28, 2013)

Marco is a terrible match-up for Doflamingo. 

Im going with Marco Low-diffculty.


----------



## Vengeance (Jul 29, 2013)

Donquixote Doflamingo said:


> Marco is a terrible match-up for Doflamingo.
> 
> Im going with Marco Low-diffculty.



Marco low difficulty,  also coming from a DD fan?


----------



## SsjAzn (Jul 31, 2013)

Marco can go toe-to-toe with admirals, Doflamingo nearly soiled himself when he had to counter Fujitora's weaker attacks.


----------

